
Who Needs Music Labels? Last.fm Starts Paying Royalties To Unsigned Artists - cmcginnis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/09/who-needs-music-labels-lastfm-starts-paying-royalties-to-unsigned-artists/
======
j2d2
I tend to think record labels aren't entirely worthless, though the barrier to
entry is getting quite small. They serve to promote bands and act almost like
vc's by taking a risk and funding the bands that can't afford to get a good
sounding record made. This isnt just a software problem. It involves using
good equipment, having rooms that don't destroy the sound of the instruments,
etc. It costs money.

Do you think the price-it-yourself model Radiohead used could work for other
bands? Radiohead was already huge, thanks to the labels promoting their
previous work.

I don't mean to undermine the efforts of last.fm. I just wantto point out how
sensational the post's title is.

~~~
fallentimes
But the problem was/is, big label's stranglehold on the market created an
environment where the risk and reward don't match at all. The musician
(entrepreneur) is completely shafted by the big labels (VC).

And while distribution, marketing, recording, etc are certainly all important
they can be obtained through other methods without giving up 90% of your
earnings. For more information see here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=226352>

------
fallentimes
Even though the payments are very very small, this is still a great step in
the right direction. The real challenge is finding these bands, and convincing
the user to do the same. The user is flooded with options when it comes to
what to listen to and sadly it's much easier to stick with what's in the Top
40 or a big label musician.

Pandora is pretty good with recommendations, but doesn't include all the "long
tail" bands. Something is missing...all of this needs to be integrated
somehow.

------
jfornear
This looks like an interesting new way for indie artists to make some dough,
but like someone already pointed out, they still need money for decent
equipment, studio time, and mixing and mastering (at least) before their stuff
is even worth listening to. This isn't a problem software or the internet can
help with.

People seem to think labels are pointless with the internet now, but without a
respected label backing you, good luck getting into a real music festival,
good luck getting attention from pitchfork, tv shows, magazines, etc, and good
luck getting to tour with other good bands.

MySpace will only get you so far.

------
Dauntless
Last.fm is a really great value website for users and producers. They are the
best at what they do and are not letting up.

